# video chat ports



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

does anyone have a list of the ports (TCP/UDP) That different video chat clients use. Im talking desktop clients. Or does anyone have a easy way to block them for a specific user?

Thanks


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Skype uses 80 and 443. Shouldn't block those!


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i don't think you know what a port is...


----------

